
Gadgets get smarter, friendlier at CES show - dnetesn
http://www.afp.com/en/news/gadgets-get-smarter-friendlier-ces-show
======
J_Darnley
> smarter

Is that more twitter in more fridges? I will wait for new entrants to the
internet of shit.
[https://twitter.com/internetofshit](https://twitter.com/internetofshit)

------
Zikes
Has Valve announced their Vive upgrade yet? They said they were delaying the
Vive launch because of some sort of breakthrough that they would be revealing
at CES.

